# Two great Skyline videos



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Worth a look
Nissan Skyline R32 GTR - Trailer on Vimeo
HBTV: Depth of Speed - Tale of Three Cars on Vimeo


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

I keep watching this one over and over again!
JDM Legends on Vimeo


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Depth of Speed - JDM Legends Restored


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

chinaone said:


> Depth of Speed - JDM Legends Restored


Oy !!! I'm, alive ... for now :chuckle:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Man I want one of those "buses" dude!!


----------

